# silenzio elettorale



## julestof

Bonsoir à tous/toutes,
je voudrais savoir comment s'appelle en français la période précédant l'élection appelée en italien *silenzio elettorale*. Dans la majorité des pays démocratiques, la campagne électorale doit obligatoirement s'arrêter  à minuit du vendredi à l'avant-veille de l'élection: le samedi et le  dimanche tout meeting, tractage, affichage politique est interdit par la  loi. De cette façon, on donne aux citoyens-électeurs une toute petite  pause de réflexion, en arrêtant le bombardément médiatique des jours avant.
Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Julestof,
"La trêve électorale", se non sbaglio. 
Congratulazioni per il tuo francese .


----------



## julestof

Merci bien Matoupaschat,
comme en anglais la _trêve électorale_ s'appelle _election silence_ ou _electoral silence_, comme en italien, je croyais que l'expression française était_ silence électoral_... Mais en cherchant sur Google, je n'ai presque rien trouvé ...


----------



## Nunou

Non sbagli Matou! 


EDIT: Ci ho pensato cenando e ho l'impressione che "la trêve électorale" corrisponda però ad una _tregua elettorale_, ad esempio come quella che alcuni candidati hanno fatto in Francia dopo i fatti di Tolosa. Qui sotto parlano di  "fin de campagne électorale"
http://www.conseil-constitutionnel....le-pour-l-election-presidentielle.103936.html

In Senegal invece pare si dica "silence électoral la veille du scrutin "
http://www.eueom.eu/files/pressrele...ion-preliminaire-moe-ue-senegal-270312_fr.pdf

In un articolo della Tribune de Genève trovo la seguente frase: "les électeurs devraient profiter du silence électoral pour descendre au fond d’eux-mêmes afin d’y puiser la lumière qui dictera leur choix dans l’isoloir...", l'articolo si riferisce alle elezioni presidenziali francesi. A questo punto sarei davvero curiosa di sapere se si dice anche in Francia e/o altri paesi francofoni.


----------



## julestof

Il me paraît que l'expression _trêve électorale_, proposé par Matoupaschat, n'a pas la même officialité que notre _silenzio elettorale_. D'ailleurs, en surfant sur internet, on parle partout (sur les sites institutionnels, les blogs, les journeaux, etc...) du _respect du code électoral_ sans utiliser des appellations officielles. C'est vrai qu'on appelle _trêve électorale_  - comme le souligne Nunou - même d'autres moments de silence des  politiciens lors d'évènements tragiques (ex. la tuerie de Toulouse).  Pourtant l'expression _trêve électorale_ à mon avis est celle qui se rapproche le plus du _silenzio elettorale_ italien. Le journaliste français Eric Joszef, corréspondant en Italie de _Libération _e du _Temps _et grand connaisseur de la politique italienne, traduit _silenzio elettorale_ tout simplement par _trêve électorale:

Rompant la traditionnelle trêve électorale, Silvio Berlusconi avait tenté samedi de mobiliser son électorat.

_http://www.liberation.fr/evenement/0101492316-l-italie-sanctionne-berlusconi


----------



## matoupaschat

D'une recherche google (critères français+France), on obtient 2630 résultats (bruts, non ouverts pour vérifier) pour "silence électoral", qui doit être le terme technique, et 11500 pour "trêve électorale", le nom plus communément utilisé. Et 150/150 avec les critères français+Belgique. 
Booonnnne nuit...zzzzz....

Edit:
Bonjour !
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "silence électoral" en *politique* *belge*, mais il est vrai que le sujet m'intéresse très peu, la faute à qui, devinez ?


----------



## Nunou

Buongiorno!!! 
Come Matou (e credo per gli stessi motivi) non m'interesso molto di politica e quindi non pretendo di sapere quali possono essere o non essere i termini tecnici giusti. Solo una riflessione: dopo una tregua, la campagna elettorale può continuare,
dopo il silenzio no. Seguono le votazioni e, almeno per quel determinato periodo, la campagna è definitivamente conclusa. 
Chi usa il termine tregua anche in questo senso, secondo il mio modesto parere, lo fa a sproposito, in italiano come in francese, ma si sa...l'uso più o meno comune e/o costante di certi termini può avere una certa influenza sulla maniera d'interpretarli.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tregua elettorale e silenzio elettorale sono due cose completamente diverse.
Il silenzio elettorale è una sospensione di tutte le attività di propaganda che si stabilisce di solito il giorno prima del voto. E' disciplinato per legge, non come atto di cortesia.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Paul,
forse ho trovato qualcosa di più preciso in francese poi...a ognuno la sua scelta! 

_trêve pré-électorale_ e/o _silence pré-électoral_...dopotutto dovremmo dire silenzio _pre_-elettorale anche in italiano.

http://www.comlive.net/Silence-Pre-electoral,133596.htm  (qui scrivono pré-*e*lectoral..e già non ci capisco più niente..)

http://www.creatifs-ensemble.fr/non...e-pre-electorale-la-creativite-sest-presentee


----------

